# FreeBSD as BRAS and edge router / firewall for ISP - possible?



## torontob2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi everyone,

1- We are a startup ISP and DSL wholesaller needs us to support LNS/LAC, L2TP, PPPoE for DSL subscribers. Can we use FreeBSD as our LNS/LAC or FreeBSD is not mature for this?

2- Can we use FreeBSD as our edge router / firewall for our backhaul and ISP operations?

3- Is there a paid environment / certified packages to FreeBSD where these things are taken care like there is to RedHat?

Thanks


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 5, 2017)

Unless time is of no concern to you, I'd really suggest getting outside professional help for the type of questions you're asking:
* mail list: https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-jobs
* twitter: https://twitter.com/freebsdjobs


----------



## torontob2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Time is of no concern. This will be a test system on the side. Can you please shed some light on the questions. I would like to know if I am


Beeblebrox said:


> Unless time is of no concern to you, I'd really suggest getting outside professional help for the type of questions you're asking:



Thanks for the response. Time is of no concern. This will be a test system on the side. Can you please shed some light on the questions. I would like to know if I am doing this totally wrong or if FreeBSD has a chance for this sort of environment / requirement.

P.S. By outside help - you mean any Jack and Joe or is there a list of FreePSD certified professionals somewhere?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 7, 2017)

I may be wrong but I think the only certification is granted by BSDCertification. For your other questions you may have better answers at the freebsd-isp mailling list.

It seems, with several very respectable exceptions, the forums are more visited by general users (like me) and sysadmins, while the mailling lists are where the devs usually hang. I mean, if you are looking for a more technically advanced discussion the maillings lists should be more suitable, but I think the same is valid to the IRC Channels.

Cheers!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 7, 2017)

torontob2 Juniper Networks uses FreeBSD for all(?) their network products so ... yes.


----------

